

Authority - kanamekun
http://nathanbarry.com/authority

======
cmonkey
I dunno, I bought the book and he comes across as pretty real and transparent,
check out his blog posts on iPhone Development. One of his major points is
that if you aren't teaching, you aren't adding value. Something a lot of
coders could learn from . . . not to mention being able to make money doing
what you love.

------
jmduke
A few years later, Nathan Barry will write a sequel explaining how to make
even more money by selling a $200 get-rich-quick package.

I can't comment on the content or the author -- as I'm familiar with neither
-- but the copy here set off more than a few red flags and alarms.

~~~
cwbrandsma
Nathan is a good friend of mine (we used to work together) and he does have
other books: <http://nathanbarry.com/books/>

I believe the impetus was more that self publishing is not that hard
(although, writing is hard, just the other parts are easy) and you can make
some money at it.

~~~
rayvinly
I second that. I recently had the chance to participate in an online
conference with Nathan. He came across as real and friendly. He took the time
to understand every question from the audience and gave thoughtful answers. I
don't believe in get-rich-quick scheme either. Writing a book definitely takes
a lot of time and effort. My wife recently wrote a 10-page tutorial on a
single topic about Revit. It took her like 2 weeks with all the research,
writing, and editing. If you are looking to make easy money quickly, this book
is not for you. No book will ever be right for you. But if you are willing to
put forth the effort, I think at least some people who can learn from you can
benefit and appreciate.

------
keiferski
Congrats Nathan. I've been following you for a few weeks now. You've basically
inspired me to start turning my naming business into a book/video program.

I've got a couple questions (which I could email you, but I figured others
might be interested):

\- Any thoughts on an email subscriber discount? Those who sign up for your
newsletter get an extra X% discount.

\- Does the giant, repeated format really work? I personally find it kind of
annoying that every interview and product feature is repeated for each
package.

\- Any quick thoughts on how to "test out" an idea before committing to
writing 200+ pages?

Thanks!

~~~
nathanbarry
Discounts are good. I offer everyone who purchases the first day a discount.

The packages format does seem to work. Though I'd be interested in better ways
to design it.

AS for testing, put up a landing page first and ask for email addresses. If
you can't get 200-300 (at least) don't write the book.

------
revorad
Nathan, how long do you reckon it would take for a newbie to go from not
having any audience to $15,000 in sales (including time for writing the book)?

~~~
nathanbarry
I did it with my first book (The App Design Handbook) in 6 months. The first 3
were writing in secret, then the last 3 involved basic promotion with a
landing page, email list, and blog posts. All while I finished the book.

It took 1.5 days after launch to hit $15,000.

Though it depends a lot on the skill you plan to teach—do people value it?

------
pdebruic
Is this the same product: <http://my.copyblogger.com/join-authority/> ?

------
aidscholar
Really like the landing page design. Is the design available for use as part
of Authority?

------
rhapsodyv
No sample chapter?

------
stephengillie
Writing a book is hard? I wonder if it's harder than trying to self-launch an
electronics project on Kickstarter.

